# SABO Sight and the King Ranch Buck



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry just getting around to sending this out. the hunt was in mid december. This is a pretty special video, basically its got the buck of my dreams being taken with a bow! then we had more fun working on the doe quota and even hunting red heads down on the Laguna Madre. the buck was 7.5 yrs old and score 153" with 22" width.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcOD...pgK_amxZ8HvGrw

enjoy


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry just getting around to sending this out. the hunt was in mid december. This is a pretty special video, basically its got the buck of my dreams being taken with a bow! then we had more fun working on the doe quota and even hunting red heads down on the Laguna Madre. the buck was 7.5 yrs old and score 153" with 22" width.






enjoy


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

great buck! love your dogs too


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

altez said:


> great buck! love your dogs too


thanks man, the dogs definitely made the doe a fun memory


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Travis, great video as always and congratulations on the buck. Who did you hunt with on the Norias Division?

TH


----------

